# Queen Cell shipped



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

Has anyone had any queen cells shipped to them.I know several outfits do it ,just can't figure out how they get around the temperture any rought handeling that a package would go get by USPS OR UPS


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ripe queen cells are pretty hardy. They can take different temperatures and a little rough handling.


----------



## panubee (Nov 16, 2007)

*Honey Run Apiaries*

This is how Tim does it.

http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/queen_orders.phtml 

Mike


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I recieved 60 cells from Purvis Bros last year and had an 80% hatch rate.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

peggjam writes:
I recieved 60 cells from Purvis Bros last year and had an 80% hatch rate

tecumseh request:
mind telling us the time of year, how (fed ex, ups...) and how far the cells were shipped. lastly is the 75% a hatch rate or an acceptance rate?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For having been shipped, I'd say 80% is excellent.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Shipped overnight via UPS. Came from Purvis Bros who I think are in GA. 80% hatch rate was in the hives, so they were also accepted. Lost a few on mating flights, and some were superceded during the course of the summer.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

I would be interested in trying this out.
Is there anyone on the west side of the U.S. shipping queen cells?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Nick

I'm not on the west side of the US, but I am offering to ship queen cells this year. Shipping is through UPS Express Overnight, so it would be a bit pricey. But I am selling my cells for $4 each, so the lower cost of cells would offset some of the shipping cost. Vist my website for more details if your interested.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Have you shipped cells before? If so how did they take?
I was concerned about the long distance they would have to come.
When could you have cells available and how many can you ship in a box?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm very curious how and when you could or would ship queen cells.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Nick Noyes said:


> Have you shipped cells before? If so how did they take?
> I was concerned about the long distance they would have to come.
> When could you have cells available and how many can you ship in a box?


Nick

Sent PM.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> I'm very curious how and when you could or would ship queen cells.


I'll send you a pm MB, should explain it. Too lenghty to put on here.


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

*Queen cells shipped*

The main concern I have is keeping the cells warm. I raise thousands of cells each spring and I know the wings are the last to develope and will not if chilled,also keeping them from rolling and bounceing around durning shipment is something that would have to worked out. Keep them in the cell bar and ship with bees to keep warm????


----------

